# Groom pictures of Treacle



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Well lots of tail wagging every time I peeped at her, so she seemed happy enough! She was much better behaved than when I attempt to bath and dry her!


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Treacle looks gorgeous  x


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Nice job! Treacle looks great! What stunning colouring. Clever girl for being so good too.  

Karen xx


----------



## Ann (Aug 7, 2011)

Treacle looks beautiful, Nadine. What gorgeous markings


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Oh wow, she looks so smart! Looks like they put straighteners on her!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Treacle looks fab and nice and fluffy too.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh bless her, she looks gorgeous


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

She is gorgeous - mind you her face doesn't look too impressed


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

M&M's mummy said:


> She is gorgeous - mind you her face doesn't look too impressed


She has a sad look about her doesn't she? I think she was ok though - groomer said she seemed happy enough and she was wagging her tail throughout!
I seem to have been forgiven as she is asleep on my feet!

Thank you for all the lovely comments - all cockapoos are adorable - I love all the different colours and just cannot decide what to go for next time [he he he]


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

ah she looks great! isn't it funny how they are better behaved ffor others.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

oh she looks stunning.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Awww she looks so grown up now


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Nadhak said:


> Thank you for all the lovely comments - all cockapoos are adorable - I love all the different colours and just cannot decide what to go for next time [he he he]


ooooooo when is cockapoo number 2 going to make an apearence, girl or boy do you have any names in mind. 



you willl need to post photos in a couple of days once her coat settles.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Lovely lovely lovely Treacle  

All fluffed up and nicely trimmed ... I bet she smells scrummy too xxx


----------



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

I love Treacle :love-eyes: especially those eyebrows


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> ah she looks great! isn't it funny how they are better behaved ffor others.


So true!! When i first took Betty to be groomed i went to pick her up and she was happily lying in a crate, something she would never have done for me!!!!

Treacle looks gorgeous! I love her tan eyebrows!!

x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

She might not look happy but she does look beautiful!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

She looks beautiful, what a lovelt face x x


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Treacle looks stunning!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

JulesB said:


> So true!! When i first took Betty to be groomed i went to pick her up and she was happily lying in a crate, something she would never have done for me!!!!
> 
> Treacle looks gorgeous! I love her tan eyebrows!!
> 
> x


Lady will let the vet, or any groomer ( we have had 3) or any vet nurse trim her nails....and wont let me near her when I have the clippers in hand...silly pups!


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

She's looks lovely - they've done a great job!!!


----------

